# A bomb so big it's...it's just unlikely



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Normally I space out my carnage. Two hits a week or so, give or take. 


Yeah, not this week.


I'd post a picture of bombs being launched from planes or explosions or something like I often do, but in this case...well, the DCs speak for themselves.

Prepare yourselves for Judgment Day, Puff community.


0306 0320 0002 3552 2799
0306 0320 0002 3552 2812
0306 0320 0002 3552 2850
0306 0320 0002 3552 2805
0306 0320 0002 3552 2843
0306 0320 0002 3552 2829
0306 0320 0002 3552 2836
0306 0320 0002 3552 2782


What up, BOTLs? :second:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Good god. Run for cover!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The sheer mass of numbers on the screen is more intimidating then any photo...

Unless it was a photo of all the boxes...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Christian - have you and Kipp been having secret meetings??


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Uh oh.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I sent 5 today (well, two will go out tomorrow), Shawn sent 5 today, and there are 8 people that are being VersionX'd out! Not to mention the rest of ZK that have sent to out monthly today. What a crazy day at Puff.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd like to point out none of these come with notes or explanations of any kind. If you get smacked down by one of these (and odds are, based on the number of birds in the air, you will), know that it is because you had it coming. YOUR DAY OF RECKONING HAS COME, PEOPLE.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

ray: :rip:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

What the hell is going on today??? This is like a coming out party for ZK. Kipp, Shawn, Christian & Pete are going bomb crazy. Not to mention all the silent ZK that will probably not post DC's and fly in under the radar. You guys are crazy and I can't wait to see the destruction.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Chistian! You're chaos continues!


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice, Christian! Wonderful!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmmmm.........

0310 3200 0001 1510 46XX
0310 3200 0001 1510 46XX


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Hmmmm.........
> 
> 0310 3200 0001 1510 46XX
> 0310 3200 0001 1510 46XX


Hmm indeed... opcorn:


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, this has just been crazy. It seems for the past few months it has been non stop. I wish I had the collection or the funds to keep up with you guys.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Hmmmm.........
> 
> 0310 3200 0001 1510 46XX
> 0310 3200 0001 1510 46XX


Sir....what is this?!?!?!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

VersionX said:


> Sir....what is this?!?!?!


I wondered myself Christian but sometimes certain things are left unsaid... so I didn't ask _(but would love to hear the answer if you get it!)_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:kicknuts::kicknuts::kicknuts::kicknuts::kicknuts:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

you are a sick man! Puffers you better watch out, this bastard hits hard!


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> you are a sick man! Puffers you better watch out, this bastard hits hard!


Yeah, it's gonna be something like....well, something like this.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh no!! Someones gonna get it!!


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

hmm this day is getting interesting indeed


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

yaknow the funny part? we're just getting warmed up. this is merely the pre-game stretch...the warm-up act before the headliner goes on...the appetizer before the main course comes out....in short, Gentlemen of Puff...put a tarp on the house, cuz it's gonna be raining mailbox debris for quite some time.

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yaknow the funny part? we're just getting warmed up. this is merely the pre-game stretch...the warm-up act before the headliner goes on...the appetizer before the main course comes out....in short, Gentlemen of Puff...put a tarp on the house, cuz it's gonna be raining mailbox debris for quite some time.
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Thats just plain mean...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yaknow the funny part? we're just getting warmed up. this is merely the pre-game stretch...the warm-up act before the headliner goes on...the appetizer before the main course comes out....in short, Gentlemen of Puff...put a tarp on the house, cuz it's gonna be raining mailbox debris for quite some time.
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Luckily for me, I've already been herfabomber-ed and with the allegiance to ZK I'm pretty much safe from that militant wing of puff for a while. I'll be over here staying in my lane... driving 10 and 2.... watching other puffers getting blasted off the road by these loons flying down the breakdown lane with excessive firepower.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Unless it was a photo of all the boxes...


A photo like this?










Oh wait...

9405 5036 9930 0177 7765 78

9405 5046 9930 0177 7766 22 :mischief:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> A photo like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god.. Glad im not a target of one of these haha.. i hope..


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

crap i need to stop posting in these thread for a while one of you is gonna decide to take it out on me >.>


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

i've been lurking around this thread just watching from a distance to avoid possible radiation from posting in here but it's so hard to keep away.. with that said holy crap this is gonna bring mass devastation


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yaknow the funny part? we're just getting warmed up. this is merely the pre-game stretch...the warm-up act before the headliner goes on...the appetizer before the main course comes out....in short, Gentlemen of Puff...put a tarp on the house, cuz it's gonna be raining mailbox debris for quite some time.
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


lol, nice, nice


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

I only know for sure that three of these have landed...did the destruction from the rest literally wipe out the recipients?


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

You guys are crazy, I am interested to see the carnage!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

You guys are nuts. Screw thinking about the children... Won't somebody please think of the herfers?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ouch! :doh:

I got hit!!! :boxing:

See HERE!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Man O' Man I got it also!!! Thank You Sir!


----------

